

Lost City Discovered in the Honduran Rain Forest - iamben
http://news-beta.nationalgeographic.com/2015/03/150302-honduras-lost-city-monkey-god-maya-ancient-archaeology/

======
saosebastiao
When I lived in Honduras I always heard stories about La Mosquitia being a
stronghold for drug trafficking. The carribean proximity combined with
rainforest terrain coverage meant that it was a nice safe place to lay low and
coordinate operations. From the looks of their security detail, I'd say it
appears that those stories were more than rumors.

------
junto
Wikipedia has a nice bit of background to Theodore Morde who claimed to have
made the original find back in 1941:
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theodore_Morde](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Theodore_Morde)

